# Los Angeles Trainer Recommendations



## fuunji (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello,

We live in Pasadena with an 8 month old Vizsla and are looking for recommendations for a trainer.
Ideally we would like to find someone who has direct experience with Vizslas and can help bring out the best in him. 

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you want your Vizsla to do? I have some recommendations if you want to explore the "hunting dog" in your "gun dog."

Is that what you wnat?

Love the Pasadena area in the spring time. 

Just got a note from our dog professional working with Bailey. Bailey just passed his second leg of Senior Hunter. Three more to go. Third attempt tomorrow.

Yeah! 

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Fuunji,
Can't help you with this one but you've come to the right place. 

Sure somebody will be able to help you out and guide you in the right direction.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy 

Hobbsy


----------



## fuunji (Nov 1, 2011)

We already did basic Puppy Training Classes and I work with him consistently on the basics - he knows everything when there is food to be had.

Specifically, we are looking to improve upon his current skills: mainly off-leash recall and sit, stay, heel (in public areas with distractions). Also jumping on new people is a never ending battle at the moment.

Not planning to hunt him right now. Would love to, but just not convenient at the moment.

We have spoken to some trainers, but after awhile I realize that they dont understand the breed and how to train them.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Just home from seeing a professional trainer. Coco did Puppy school. Did well. We continued with her training. She is quiet well behaved. Lovely girl.

However, the trainer suggested that we change (or he suggested break) the skills from puppy class. Interesting weekend. Looking for resources and rewatching our videos and rereading resources. 

Before you go, know what you expect and what your role will be. (PS.... I stay to be trained with Coco - I think she did better than I did .


----------



## strows (May 16, 2012)

Hi fuunji, 

I have an 11 month old female and I also want to get her trained but I'm picky with getting the right person to train her. I found a training facility in Pasadena called Scott-Fox training. I will be taking my Hurley there, best of luck with yours


----------



## fuunji (Nov 1, 2011)

Strows - thanks for the info. I will contact Penny.

RBD - yes, I would be interested in exploring his hunting side. I spoke with Ken at Willowynd - sounds great, but may be just a bit to far for us. If you have any suggestions closer to Pasadena I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

juunji,

Pasadena to Davis. Piece of cake. Leave your house at 6 am and be there by lunch. 

Last winter went to a weekend field trial in California City. Left work at noon on Friday and left California City at noon on Sunday back home. This was to run Bailey in two 30 minute field trial contests.

Driving is part of the game. There are not many Vizsla trainers in the west. That's just the way it is. Most bird dog trainers don't understand the breed well IMO. You can't use a GSP or Pointer trainer on a Vizsla. A Vizsla will shut down using those training techniques. It has to do with pressure.

I trust Ken with Bailey for what that is worth. He'll be back with Ken next week getting ready for another leg of Senior Hunter.

Good luck.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Being picky on who trains your dog is exactly how you need to be.
They have to have your absolute trust and they will adapt their training to fit your dog. They remain calm when other people would be pulling their hair out. They love what they do for a living. Your dog will be well kept during their stay, and if any medical condition arise they will be taken to the vet promptly. They inform you of accomplishments and set backs. They can read a dog and this isn't their first rodeo. In fact I want the number of dogs they have trained to be in the triple digits. I want to know the number of dogs that have washed out in their training program. Have they successfully trained dogs that other trainers have washed out or said were to soft. I want to know the number of dogs that they have put titles on, and the level. I also want to know if they will be training my dog or if its someone that works for them. I want to know how many days a week they will be working my dog. I want to see that they have the property and tools required. I also want them to have insurance in the event that something (lost or stolen) happens to my dog. They set time aside for you to see how your dog is coming along. I'm sure there is more but these are a must with me. 
Now finding all of that close to home is not always going to happen. If you can make the drive and back in one day consider yourself lucky. People fly and transport their dogs to get them to that kind of trainer.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://regalvizsla.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog-camp.html

This was the first of four posts about dog training in the White Mountains.

Regal Vizsla was the inspiration for Redbirddog. 

Vizsla owners will drive from NYC to Eastern Arizona for a six-week dog camp in the wilderness, and then leave their dogs there for the rest of the summer. 

It's all your level of choice in how deep into addiction you want to go.

A little weak weed or full on heroin. 8) A Vizsla pup is a gateway drug. ;D They look so innocent.

http://regalvizsla.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog-camp-part-deux.html

http://regalvizsla.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog-camp-part-three-revenge-of-nerds.html

http://regalvizsla.blogspot.com/2010/07/dog-camp-part-four-chicken-sh*t.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On my bucket list is a seminar with Gibbons.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I just wanted to add on from a non hunting perspective. We haven't done this yet, but I would check in with the South Coast Vizsla Club. They are based mainly in Orange County, but have some events up here in the LA area too. They may have some connections to good trainers in the area with vizsla experience.

It sounds like you are interested in basic training. I read reviews on Scott-Fox Training, some ravings, some not so great. I'd be interested in hearing your experience strows. We were thinking of putting Oso in scent training there when he gets older for further stimulation. All the reviews regarding her and agility were AMAZING! 

When it comes to not jumping, off leash recall and sit, stay heel in public places, I think you could do a lot of that without a professional trainer or with a few consultations or private lessons (my personal opinion). Once you know how to do it, it just takes practice, practice, practice. And not just practice at home, but among the distractions.

_Tips you may know (or not). But, I"ve learned in my time with Oso_

A lot of us fade our dogs off food too suddenly. Either we have food and he does it and gets food or we don't have food and they don't want to perform. You may have already done this, but when practicing known tasks start fading it to a piece of food every 2 or 3 tricks. Then every 5 or 6 tricks. Then around every 7 or 8, 10-15, etc. He will be used to randomly getting food. Make sure to do this out in public too (at the park, sidewalk, etc.) Then he is used to doing tasks for you without food in sight. Also getting him in the habit of working for everything. He wants his food, he has to stay. He wants you to throw the ball, high five. That cool new toy (or even the old one) down. Our trainer recommends having him sit every time before you throw the ball as an exercise. When you get better at stay, she also recommends that you put your dog in stay, throw the toy and then release them to go get it. If I remember correctly, Koda is pretty toy oriented, so this may work really well for you. Other tips. Write down everything your dog wags his tail for and just teach him that he has to do _something_ for you before receiving it. 

I went to Bailey at the Pasadena Petco. She is young and doesn't have a lot of experience with vizslas, but really helped us out with Oso. I took two classes with her, but we may not take the third as it's really just a matter of me practicing with him. If I don't do the grunt work, he doesn't get it. I have been doing some work with him, just not consistently enough.


----------

